# (Closed):Julian crafting Purple Pansy crown + Sahara



## Buffi (Jun 20, 2020)

Welcome to Bookpinch Island! 

Free Entry no tip necessary 
You’re welcome to shop at both our upgraded Nooks & Able Sisters stores, fish and catch bugs to your hearts content. It’s raining so bring your umbrella!!
Please do NOT pick or trample our flowers. Please leave through the airport


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 20, 2020)

Are we allowed to drop by? o:


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi Can I come please?


----------



## dollycrossing3 (Jun 20, 2020)

May I come by?? )


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit your lovely island!


----------



## pandachu (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd love to visit please  Panda from Viraenova


----------



## Buffi (Jun 20, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Chloe from Celosia


----------



## Katya01 (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I swing past?


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello , may I please visit Kaylynne from Serenity.


----------



## Gintokifan19 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come by if your still open.


----------



## Buffi (Jun 20, 2020)

Gintokifan19 said:


> Hi, I would love to come by if your still open.


Sure give me a few minutes


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 20, 2020)

May I come by if there's still room? c:


----------



## Buffi (Jun 22, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 22, 2020)

Could I visit again? Chloe from Celosia


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello! May I visit?


----------



## pup (Jun 22, 2020)

i'd love to swing by and snag that DIY! 

i'm Ezra from Honey


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2020)

Could I come get the recipe please?


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 22, 2020)

Could i come please


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 22, 2020)

Can I swing by pls?

Lisa from Madagascar


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 22, 2020)

If he is still crafting I would love to come by  I'm Sam from Shywine!


----------



## angelcore (Jun 22, 2020)

hello would love to stop by please! mimi from cupid <3


----------



## Buffi (Jun 22, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> If he is still crafting I would love to come by  I'm Sam from Shywine!


Sure as soon as someone leaves I’ll send over the code

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



angelcore said:


> hello would love to stop by please! mimi from cupid <3


Hi sure as soon as someone leaves I’ll send over the code


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## Buffi (Jun 22, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> May I please visit?


Hi sure I’ll send you a code when a visitor leaves


----------

